

Radio clocks interfere with air traffic radio  - LinaLauneBaer
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fnewsticker%2Fmeldung%2FAlte-Wecker-funken-Stoerfeuer-im-Flugzeugfunkverkehr-1977634.html&act=url

======
lcedp
What? Radio clock is a small radio receiver. How a receiver can interfere with
the signal?

~~~
tzs
Perhaps this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superheterodyne_receiver#Local_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superheterodyne_receiver#Local_oscillator_radiation)

?

~~~
lcedp
Interesting! Unfortunately I'm not into radio or electronics beyond
resoldering bad caps - so I can't really understand the principle of this.
Maybe you could enlighten me, can we surround this oscillator with
tinfoil/Faraday cage or something so it wouldn't radiate interference?

~~~
blacksmythe
Emission is frequently conducted through the components backward to the input
antenna and transmitted. In this case a Faraday cage would not help.

Conducted/radiated local oscillator radiation can be substantially suppressed
if this is a design criterion.

